# Newbie Freaking Out about Fit



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

So I went and purchased a Specialized Allez Elite today at my LBS. I road it around the block a few weeks ago, went back today and tried some more bikes and still really liked this Allez. I am 5'8", 160lbs the bike is a size 54. I think that everything is great and it is nice riding around the block. When I get home I was excited riding around my apt complex. I noticed that when I straddle the bike the middle bar is touching my crotch. I can stand flat footed but it is definitely touching everything down there. I have read that this means the bike is too big. I tried a size lower at the store previously and they told me it looked too small because I was "scrunched" in their view while riding. I just feel like not being able to straddle this bike without touching might cause problems when riding around in traffic. I am a very doubty worry-ish person so it is normal for me to freak out after a big purchase like this.  I was wanting your opinions. Should I go back to the store tomorrow and see about trading for the size down?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like the right size to me. If you want more clearance, you should have got a bike with a compact frame.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

A light touch is OK. That's what I have. The shorter size is too small. To use it I'd have to raise the handlebars and seat thus raising the center of gravity. That effects stability. Everything about cycling is a compromise.

The problem is that no body is perfectly proportioned.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's called standover and it's the most useless measurement in bicycle fit..... it has no bearing on how well a bike fits.... as long as you are comfortable riding the bike, it make no difference if your privates touch the bar...if you are at a stop light, lean the bike over....no worries....

For what it's worth I'm 5'7" and I would ride a 54 Allez.....you are certainly in the ballpark with a 54cm Allez...


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's called standover and it's the most useless measurement in bicycle fit..... it has no bearing on how well a bike fits.... as long as you are comfortable riding the bike, it make no difference if your privates touch the bar...if you are at a stop light, lean the bike over....no worries....
> 
> For what it's worth I'm 5'7" and I would ride a 54 Allez.....you are certainly in the ballpark with a 54cm Allez...


Exactly. The important measurement is the length of the top tube. From what you wrote, you may have shortish legs and a longer torso (at least comparatively), so you are most likely on the right sized frame.

Are you comfortable on it when you ride? That's what's important.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for calming me down guys! It feels great while riding! Gonna go buy my helmet tomorrow


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

i am also the same boat as you. after getting myself measured and re-measured, i went to buy a pinarello. when it got delivered to my home, i tested it and i also felt the top tube touch. I freaked out having come from mountain biking with at least a 4" clearance from the tt. apparently, i heard it is ok as long as you can raise the bike at least 1-2" from the ground. my actual bike fitting and final adjustments isnt until next week so hopefully everything is ok as there is a fine line of having the bike too big or too small.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

FWIW, I'm 6'2" and am riding a 56cm '05 allez.

Don't worry bout how it fells when you're standing. Worry how it feels when you are hammering.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I think they put you on the right bike. A 52cm is a very small bike and would have jammed you up on the top tube. Remember, you will have your shoes and cleats on when you stand over the frame. Just don't slip off in your stocking feet!

When you come to a stop while riding, you will lean the bike over a little, anyway, which improves the standover.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

jsedlak said:


> FWIW, I'm 6'2" and am riding a 56cm '05 allez.
> 
> Don't worry bout how it fells when you're standing. Worry how it feels when you are hammering.


Wow, that is a small frame for a guy that is 6''2"! Do you have a really short inseam?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

velocanman said:


> Wow, that is a small frame for a guy that is 6''2"! Do you have a really short inseam?


33" if I remember correctly...

Bike fits like a glove. I was riding on a 58cm Madone H1 5.2 that was ruined in an accident - but I thought the reach on the Madone was just a tiny bit too much. I like the short head tube and a ~56.5cm TT.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. My inseam is 34.5", which explains why I'm riding a bike 2 sizes larger...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FYI: Bike inseam is measured hard up against the pubic arch and is usually 2-3" greater than pants inseam.


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

you're not supposed to be required to think about what to do when you're stopped. If you "Need" to can't the bike over to feel comfortable when standing over it...it's an improper fit. You really need to have a little gap between your crotch and top of the bar...about 1" to 2", it's a safety thing. 

for you 52 may be too small but 53 may work well. If you feel too cramped on a 52...why? If it's because the reach is too small, then you get a longer neck, different bars help too as well as sliding the seat back a little.. Or maybe find a 52/53 with a longer top tube. Fitting a bike isn't just "oh I need this size frame"...fitting is a process. 1st thing you do is get the correct frame size (52, 54 etc), then worry about angles, stretch...all can be adjusted as necessary to a point. 


I'm 5-10, about 175 and my frame size should be 54-56...based on my in-seam. The 56 is a hair too large...but just a hair. 54 seems small but I didn't spend time getting a true fit.

Keep in mind that most people have never been properly fit to a bike...or rather a bike properly fit to them. Most of the time the shop says "yea, that's about right". Or we make little adjustments here and there.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

You think I need to go back to the bike shop? It seems most people on here agree that the bar touching when I am standing directly over it isn't a crisis or doesn't necessarily even mean the anything at all. I do have shorter legs and a longer torso my inseam is like a 29 or 30.


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

yes, personally, I'd go back. Touching the crotch isn't acceptable...it's an improper fit. you should be able to slide off the saddle, hit a standing position (instantly) no shoes, no canting and stand over the top bar without any fear of running your crotch into the tube. If you're touching or in fear of it and need to get on your toes...it's too tall a frame.

Look at it this way. It's of enough of a concern too you, to ask a question here. That means you're not comfortable on the bike and looking for justification to keep it.

I'd agree, that from your build, a larger frame may have the reach you like but there are other ways to get there other than suffering from a frame that is slightly too large?


When the bike shop sold you the bike, did they make sure you had the right size cranks or did they just leave the bike as is? Just curious as it's part of the fitting process...most don't do this.

it's quite possible that this particular make of fame just won't fit. I've run into that with Cannondale...they're just not for me

What ever decision you go with, you need to have the "now that's it" feeling. If you don't the ride will suffer.

Incidentally, paying for a bike fit may help. Forget what you have or what you want. Find a shop that will "size you". x size frame, with x seat tube angle, this reach, x crank size.
though there isn't an "exact" formula, working with someone will definitely help.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

I road the bike around the block a few times like 3 weeks ago then a few times yesterday before I made the purchase. It feels good when I am on it. I can slide forward and be flat footed over the frame barefoot, it just touches my crotch. I got on the 52 when I was first looking at bikes and a couple guys in the shop made the comment it was too small talking about my arm stretch and so forth.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Standover is ONLY important when you are standing and not riding. It has NO bearing on how a bike "fits". However, it is one of those "personal preference" things that some people confuse as a part of "fit". But, if it is important to you, then you have to factor that in... 

But anyway...

"Fit" consists of:
Saddle height
Saddle for/aft
Stem length
Stem height
and to a MUCH lesser extent:
Crank arm length

Even then, there is usually some "tweaking" here & there... for example, I prefer my saddle about a centimeter higher than what my "fit" says it should be. 

These are the only things one needs to be worried about. Within those parameters, there are usually a couple of frame sizes that will work for any given individual. Whether it's on the larger end or the smaller end is personal preference. Personal preference items are also things like bar drop and saddle angle...


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> 33" if I remember correctly...
> 
> Bike fits like a glove. I was riding on a 58cm Madone H1 5.2 that was ruined in an accident - but I thought the reach on the Madone was just a tiny bit too much. I like the short head tube and a ~56.5cm TT.


Wow that's quite a saddle to bar drop you have there!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

frpax said:


> standover is only important when you are standing and not riding. It has no bearing on how a bike "fits".


b. S.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

seanharvey said:


> yes, personally, I'd go back. Touching the crotch isn't acceptable...it's an improper fit. you should be able to slide off the saddle, hit a standing position (instantly) no shoes, no canting and stand over the top bar without any fear of running your crotch into the tube. If you're touching or in fear of it and need to get on your toes...it's too tall a frame.


There is nothing about this that is right.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Trek2.3 said:


> b. S.


Now that's a well thought out, concise, and eloquent argument _for_ standover height. :idea: 

There will always be some people that think that it's important. and to them, it is.

Then there's the rest who realize that it has no bearing on how well & efficient you _pedal_ a bike. Of course, if a frame is too big, it certainly will have a standover that is into your groin... but it will also be too big in the areas that are more important to your pedalling efficiency.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Your bike fits fine. Now go ride it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

brianmcg said:


> Your bike fits fine. Now go ride it.


This.

/end thread


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I am 5 foot 5 and ride a 52 specialized, a 53 Bianchi and a 54 Trek. All three fit me perfectly.


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

sounds like a bunch of people that got their bikes from a shop that didn't spend the time to fit the frame to them.

So, you have a choice...listen to those that are telling you what you want to hear or those who are telling you what you need to hear.

Yes, what I said earlier about sliding off the saddle is spot on. The OP will be riding in and around traffic which means stop signs, lights, people etc. He'll/She'll be on and off the bike often. This fit is different than a TT bike, a track bike or a race bike. you need one that fits all occasions...touching the crotch will be a problem.


It's your crotch... you can be plenty safe or safe if you cant the bike. Sometimes you'll be required to get out of the peddles and of the saddle quickly...you don't have time to thing...oh, yea I need to lean so I don't smash my junk. 

See if the LBS will make the adjustments with neck, post and seat to get you fit to the smaller frame. Any good shop will swap parts as necessary.

remember guys, the OP is worried. Telling him that a bike touching the crotch is simply irresponsible.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

seanharvey said:


> sounds like a bunch of people that got their bikes from a shop that didn't spend the time to fit the frame to them.
> 
> So, you have a choice...listen to those that are telling you what you want to hear or those who are telling you what you need to hear.
> 
> ...


my over 20,000 miles on the 53 and 54 and 40,000 or so on others the same size says my bikes fit. It is my opinion that 75% of the people I see riding are on bikes that are too small for them.

I'm done here.......


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

seanharvey said:


> sounds like a bunch of people that got their bikes from a shop that didn't spend the time to fit the frame to them.
> 
> So, you have a choice...listen to those that are telling you what you want to hear or those who are telling you what you need to hear.
> 
> ...


So, since I have short legs and a long torso, I should be riding a 52 with a 160mm stem instead of a 55?

ANY bike that fits me length-wise is going to be "too tall" by your standards. I guess I should ride a women's bike so I don't have the dreaded Junk-Tube contact....

I nominate the preceding post for "Moreon Post of the Year".


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

seanharvey said:


> He'll/She'll be on and off the bike often. This fit is different than a TT bike, a track bike or a race bike. you need one that fits all occasions...touching the crotch will be a problem.
> 
> .


Please explain to me why.....hundreds of thousands of miles and it's never been an issue for me.....never....once.....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

what do you know Dave....yer such a newb...

 there is a reason I stay OUT of General mostly


Maybe you are just really tall for your height!


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

You only need 1" of stand-over height on a traditional frame. Unless the top tube is digging into your inseam, which I doubt, I think you are fine. If all it is doing is touching the base of your scrotum that doesn't indicate the wrong size. If you pull the frame up (while standing over) do you have 1" of ground clearance measured from the bottom of your wheels to the ground? If so, your stand-over height is fine.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> what do you know Dave....yer such a newb...
> 
> there is a reason I stay OUT of General mostly
> 
> ...


I know...what can I say....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

buy smaller tires

I have more standover with 23's than I do with 25's


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

GStevenson said:


> You only need 1" of stand-over height on a traditional frame. Unless the top tube is digging into your inseam, which I doubt, I think you are fine. If all it is doing is touching the base of your scrotum that doesn't indicate the wrong size. If you pull the frame up (while standing over) do you have 1" of ground clearance measured from the bottom of your wheels to the ground? If so, your stand-over height is fine.


Sorry, but you don't even need 1" of standover.. there is no logical reason for it....

Some common sense applies here....we are not talking about someone 5'2" riding a 61 cm frame..... Obviously there will be some issues......but if we are talking about in between frames sizes and the larger frame has your junk touching ( not smashed) on the top tube, there is absolutely no harm done...you stop at a light and lean the bike slightly( I happen to do this anyway...)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

GStevenson said:


> (while standing over) do you have 1" of ground clearance measured from the bottom of your wheels to the ground? If so, your stand-over height is fine.


excuse me?....from the bottom of the wheels to the ground is the height of the tire, if you meant from the bottom of the tires to the ground what the heck are you talking about?


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

seanharvey said:


> sounds like a bunch of people that got their bikes from a shop that didn't spend the time to fit the frame to them.
> 
> So, you have a choice...listen to those that are telling you what you want to hear or those who are telling you what you need to hear.
> 
> ...


I lean my bike to the side every time I stop, I only unclip one foot when I stop and lean the bike to that side. I don't see a need to unclip both feet unless I'm getting off the bike. I don't have to think about not smashing my junk it kind of comes naturally.


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

having to tilt the bike to stop is an improper fit...period. If anyone is convincing you that it is, they are probably trying to justify their purchase of an improper fit...."it works for me" attitude. 

those who have to tilt "I've been doing it for years", have simply worked around it and made necessary adjustments...still an improper fit.


a quality shop will never put you in a frame that when standing over it, the frame touches the crotch. If they do it's at the riders request or they don't know how to fit or simply don't want to spend the time doing a proper fit. It can be very labor intensive to get that fit correctly.


so the 52 is too small, possibly and the 54 is too big, then find a 53cm frame. May not be by the manufacture you want but it will be the size that's more appropriate for you. 


The comment about the wheels off the ground...you really don't understand this? It's a joke, right. You're not seriously splitting hairs on the tire/wheel thing. 
Ok, if you seriously don't get this. He was talking about the distance from the tire "where it contacts the ground" to the ground. 1" - 2" is what you're looking for.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

seanharvey said:


> having to tilt the bike to stop is an improper fit...period. If anyone is convincing you that it is, they are probably trying to justify their purchase of an improper fit...."it works for me" attitude.
> 
> those who have to tilt "I've been doing it for years", have simply worked around it and made necessary adjustments...still an improper fit.
> 
> ...



What are your qualifications for making these posts? Are you a certified fit specialist?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Once again, I totally disagree....... You have failed to answer the simple question, Why does it matter?..... 

Saying a frame has to have 1" to 2" of clearance to have a properly fitted bike makes so sense.. Having 1" to 2" of clearance is the last thing you should be looking at.

Reach, top tube length, head tube height are far more important than have some crotch clearance....

I have 12 built bikes....they all fit me.....some have clearance and others don't...it's meaningless and in no way affects my riding experience...


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

It's a weak person that "needs" a certificate to show qualifications. 

Not certified, not necessary for basic bike fit. Stand over is very basic, as is bike maintenance, some bike assembly etc.


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Touch0Gray said:


> excuse me?....from the bottom of the wheels to the ground is the height of the tire, if you meant from the bottom of the tires to the ground what the heck are you talking about?


Bottom of tire to ground is accurate so thanks for clarifying. You have 20,000 miles on your bike and you don't know what I am talking about?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

GStevenson said:


> Bottom of tire to ground is accurate so thanks for clarifying. You have 20,000 miles on your bike and you don't know what I am talking about?


Ummm.... the bottom of the tire contacts the ground....





seanharvey said:


> having to tilt the bike to stop is an improper fit...period. If anyone is convincing you that it is, they are probably trying to justify their purchase of an improper fit...."it works for me" attitude.
> 
> those who have to tilt "I've been doing it for years", have simply worked around it and made necessary adjustments...still an improper fit.
> 
> ...


Are you a troll or just an opinionated person with no rationality?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

sorry I misread the post I missed the part about pulling UP on the bike......I apologize, I was thrown by the wheel issue


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Touch0Gray said:


> sorry I misread the post I missed the part about pulling UP on the bike......I apologize, I was thrown by the wheel issue


No worries!


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

PlatyPius...not seeing your point? 

No rationality? Really, having proper stand over is irrational? It's what starts a proper fit. 


if it makes others feel better...OP, if the frame hitting your crotch is good for you, great. Go for it and ride.


----------



## VTBike (Jul 10, 2011)

A few things.. First, if you are measuring the standover from where you "privates" touch the bar, we have to consider, what if this guy has some really big balls.. seriously, I'm saying it partially joking, but that's almost how silly this conversation is. Standover, the way it is being discussed here, is really meaningless! Whats more important are clearly the other measurements - such as, when your in the saddle, can you easily adjust the fore/aft so that a plumb line held in front of your knee falls in line with the front of the crank arm when at 3:00? That is a crucial measurement for the knees.. How is the arm/wrist angle when on the bike, and hands are on the hoods? How long is the stem? 

Really, I don't want to know these answers, as I, or anyone else here can't give you right answers without seeing you. But these are the important questions to be asking your LBS. Most important, is that you are comfortable!!! Unfortunately, comfort on a 20 minute ride is very different than comfort on a 2 hour ride. If you plan on riding longer distances, by all means, take a long ride and see how it goes. If your just getting around on 10-20 mile rides, basic comfort will probably be good enough the way you have established it.

The final thing I want to point out is that if he has clipless pedals, the cleat will raise your standover a decent bit, and combined with spandex sucking up your privates, it will be a very different stand over story.

Anyway, add this to my vote that standover means nothing in your case. Your deciding between a 52 and a 54.. like another guy said, your not trying to get into a 58 or 60.. IMO, 52 is probably too small for a 5"8 individual.


----------



## CycleSurge (May 9, 2011)

Yup ride


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

U guys are awesome!


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Also my goal is a 165 2 day ride in November from Miami to Key West so I need a good fit. That is why I am creaking out.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

seanharvey said:


> It's a weak person that "needs" a certificate to show qualifications.
> 
> Not certified, not necessary for basic bike fit. Stand over is very basic, as is bike maintenance, some bike assembly etc.


And it's an even weaker person who tries to extol their personal opinion as fact. The acronym you're searching for (and missing) in all your posts thus far is IMHO or JMHO or IMO.

O.P. You're fine. Your bike is fine. You and the bike together are fine. Ride it like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

seanharvey said:


> PlatyPius...not seeing your point?
> 
> No rationality? Really, having proper stand over is irrational? It's what starts a proper fit.
> 
> ...



Yes, it's everyone else on this forum that is wrong, not you.

Megalomania much?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Peanya said:


> Wow that's quite a saddle to bar drop you have there!


Aero and comfortable... :thumbsup:


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never had a mountain bike where my top tube didn't at least graze my crotch (vivid image for a woman, no ?) because I purposely choose bikes with high bottom brackets and therefore it's almost a necessity that the top tube be a bit high for my 5'2" size. (my road bike is a compact wsd so it's a non issue).

Having said that (a la Larry David) I don't think the stand over should stop you from enjoying your bike if you are comfortable enough with your style that you won't wishbone yourself when stopping. So if you can deal with it ride and enjoy your new bike. If it bothers you go talk to your LBS. Hopefully you trust their opinion - I mean you spent a good deal of $ there!

So go ride and enjoy!


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

It sounds to me like the OP - in his bare feet - has the TT only barely touching.

Everything else seems a solid fit.

My money is on the standover not being an issue once he is suited up in shoes and cleats, with likely a good 1/2 inch clearance.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

to the op: seanharvey has convinced himself that he knows something about 'proper fit' but that belief is a misconception. Just because he says with a great deal of confidence and certainty, 'this is an important part of proper fit, and the standover must be this.....' does not make his statement factual. 

you have gotten responses from people who work in shops, who own shops, who have been riding, wrenching, making fit evaluations for decades, and who perform fittings for others. seanharvey is incapable or unwilling to tell anyone how he came to believe what he does about standover, he simply replies 'this is proper...'

while he's incapable of admitting it, he's wrong. plain and simple. go enjoy riding your bike, don't let a misinformed know-it-all make you doubt your decision.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I had a MTN bike that was too big for me and the lack of standover was a serious concern on several occasions. I now have a MTN bike with a bit more room for error, shall we say, and it has saved my family prospects numerous times. 

On a road bike I don't do much scrambling over rocks and through bushes, so it's not an issue. My sack just grazes the top tube when standing over the frame in lycra shorts and cycling shoes (I've not tried it butt-nekkid, teabagging's not my thing). Fortunately it's an alu tube otherwise I'd risk causing a carbon sacksplosion.

You're welcome to the mental images. :thumbsup:


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

medicpig said:


> Also my goal is a 165 2 day ride in November from Miami to Key West so I need a good fit. That is why I am creaking out.


Hey, Ive had my mind on the exact same ride! Ive done Miami to Marathon )mile marker 59 or so twice) in one day (leave early, family catches up). Are you going with a group? By the way, 165 miles is one way, Miami to Key West. So if you come back from Key West on day 2, its a total of 330 miles. Great weekend, sounds like!


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

It is a one way ride to benefit HIV/AIDS it is called Smart Ride. We.thesmartride.org is the website


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Medicpig: I'm built almost exactly the same as you are and ride the exact same size. In the 20+ years I've been riding, not once have I fallen directly onto the TT. I'm always going off to the side somewhere. 

That includes riding an 87 Rockhopper all over the mountains around VA Tech. Back when mtn bikes had level top tubes. I never had crotchetal clearance and never worried about it.

AFA fit goes: you'll be OK on either bike, but the smaller one's gonna need somewhere between a 12 and 13cm stem. (TT on the bike one size smaller is 53.3cm IIRC. TT on the 54 is 54.8cm) I'm running an 11cm stem on the bike I'm riding and it seems to be just fine.

One thing you DO want to do is make sure someone looks at your position to make sure you're not doing anything grossly out of the norm. I won't say 'fitting' right now because in 6mos to 12mos your position is going to change. 

HTH

M


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks! It was a freak out on my part I think because I just read something about fit and the first thing it mentioned was standover height. I am going on a ride tomorrow morning, my only reason was thinking about frequent stops riding around town but it doesn't hurt me to straddle the bar it is just touching. The majority of the consensus on this thread is that it is probably the right size. I didn't get a chance to ride as this weekend has been crazy but going to ride tomorrow before work so I will do lots of stopping and starting and see how it feels. I am sure it is just me adjusting to a real bike rather than all the ones I had as a kid. I also didn't even think about it till I read that that stupid paragraph in the book and started freaking out I had a $1000 bike that was the wrong size, lol.


----------



## walter2007 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Lol*



VTBike said:


> what if this guy has some really big balls..


Not to mention a saggy scrotum, I know a guy that would have to ride a kids beginner bike to get 1 to 2 inches of clearance.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

So, here's a question regarding top tube clearance...do you measure on a cold day, or a warm day for proper fit?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Don4 said:


> So, here's a question regarding top tube clearance...do you measure on a cold day, or a warm day for proper fit?


Finally....someone gets it


----------



## eqtrian (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Is there a fit problem if my testicles are touching the seat nearly all of the time I am on the bike?? My local shop guys said that it was normal.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Finally....someone gets it


I wanted to post that since i first read this thread.....Also not like coming down on the bar causes brain damage (unless you ask your wives)


----------



## KYAllez (Jul 12, 2011)

Laughing at some of the posts. I'm a noob too. Figuring out how to choose the right frame size is challenging. I'm 5'7"/5'8". Some 52's feel fine. Some 54's feel fine. Some 54's feel too big. Some of the bikes feel good when I ride on the hoods, but not so good on the drops. When you are new to the sport, it's a daunting task to pick the right bike and size. From what I gather so far, it seems to be get it in the right ball and then play around with stem height and length and saddle adjustments? Later, change out the handlebars to the correct width?

Thanks


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Also, THIS is why you wear cycling shorts without underwear....


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

walter2007 said:


> Not to mention a saggy scrotum, I know a guy that would have to ride a kids beginner bike to get 1 to 2 inches of clearance.


So, you've actually seen this guy's sack? NTTAWWT.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Y'know, they make saddles with cut outs. Makes me wonder why nobody has designed a bike with a cut out top tube, or maybe a top tube with a U shaped bend in just the right spot. I'm thinking that somebody could patent this idea & make a fortune. :idea: Not me, though. Nah! I've got more money than I know what to do with.  Any of youse guys that want to run with this great idea, you've got my permission. Really. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

J T said:


> So, you've actually seen this guy's sack? NTTAWWT.


No, srsly, there is quite a lot wrong with that. :blush2:


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

.....


----------



## walter2007 (Nov 22, 2007)

J T said:


> So, you've actually seen this guy's sack? NTTAWWT.


You never been in a mens locker room. Kinda tough to miss them actually.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

im about 5'7 and i ride a 2010 Allez sport in a 49cm. Sounds extremely small, but i have oddly short legs i guess. When i standover toptube it is barely touching my crotch. i actually couldnt hardly use the " inseam" pogo stick deal that my LBS had. However, i put a 20mm longer stem, adjusted my seat position and i have been good to go every since. Only sucky part is frame is so small i cant even fit 24oz insulated bottles in it. owell, guess that what 20oz ones are for.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

I am going on my first group ride tomorrow morning!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

jeeper006 said:


> im about 5'7 and i ride a 2010 Allez sport in a 49cm. ... Only sucky part is frame is so small i cant even fit 24oz insulated bottles in it. owell, guess that what 20oz ones are for.


Awww, sounds like one of these:


----------



## vertigho (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought that a little "touch" is to be expected. I was recently fitted for a bike, and ended up going with a 54cm frame. I'm a hair shy of 5'6", and weigh 115 lbs. When I did a standover, there was some contact between my scrotum and the frame, but it was a very light touch. When I lifted up the bike, I could comfortably get it 1/2 - 3/4 of an inch off the ground. Felt okay when I took it for a test-ride - only issue being that I felt like I had to stretch my fingers to get comfortably to the brakes.

To be honest, the 52cm frame fit me slightly better, but since I'm 16-years old, I will likely grow another inch or so, and gain another 15-20 lbs. With that said, we felt the 54cm was the better choice. Both the 52cm and 54cm felt the same to me, with the only difference being that I could reach the brakes slightly easier on the 52cm frame. When the bike arrives in the shop, we're going to pick up a shorter stem while we're there to help alleviate that issue.


----------



## ctmoore79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just read most of this thread. Looking for a new bike myself and happy for all the information you guys have provided.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> There is nothing about this that is right.


Agreed. How often are you riding your bike without shoes? ummmm.... never. 

My top tube just barely touches "the boys" when I'm standing. I ride a 60 frame when most bike shops would put me on a 58. I like the larger frame - I feel more stable.


----------



## hooj1 (Oct 21, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Awww, sounds like one of these:


LOL. thats great!


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm the same way, I am looking at my first road bike and its a pain figuring what to look at. I'm around 6 ft 1 in with shoes and 5 ft 11 in with out. Problem is my instead is 31 in or 31 1/2 in if you go for slight contact. I'm looking at currently a 20 in road bike with 29 1/2 in stand over heigth, but worred about the distance from the seat to the pedals at lowest travel. Can't find specs on the two bikes I'm looking at in my current price range. Once I get enough posts ill post a topic for myself.


----------



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

medicpig said:


> I am going on my first group ride tomorrow morning!


How did it go?


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

It went great! Going for another this morning


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm doing the same ride. Apparently I will need a smaller frame for the lower latitude.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

What ride?


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

The Smart ride. Miami to KW. But I'm still working on my pledges. What is it 12 or 13 hundred?


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Can't PM till 15 posts but no.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

It is $1250. What part of the country you in?


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

medicpig said:


> It is $1250. What part of the country you in?[/QUO


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> From Key Largo but I'm in Orlando on contract for six months


Awesome, you ride at all while you are here? I am in Orlando as well!


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Why do you guys ever straddle the top tube? I dont even get off the seat to stop.. ill step on a curb or just tip toe it.

Being centered over the bike properly is the critical fit criteria. If you for some reason are not comfortable with the standover, but the bike otherwise fits, going down a size will make the bike no longer fit. In those cases, different bikes should be looked at! My 50cm frame has a comparable top tube to some 56cm frames. Just touching your crotch is about right for standard frames.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> From Key Largo but I'm in Orlando on contract for six months


Would definitely be up for riding together sometime if you are interested.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

medicpig said:


> Would definitely be up for riding together sometime if you are interested.


I'm riding Miami to Key Largo and back this weekend. Should be fun--about 110 miles. A few people are coming with, but the more the merrier if anyone's interested....Sunday, Kendall Lakes parking lot at 7:30 am.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

medicpig said:


> Would definitely be up for riding together sometime if you are interested.


Sure, It'll be a week or so before I can break free from work, but sounds good. I'll try to knock out a few posts so I can PM


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Please do lol I dont know if I can post my email in this forum


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

im in the same situation as OP, fml.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> Sure, It'll be a week or so before I can break free from work, but sounds good. I'll try to knock out a few posts so I can PM


Email me [email protected]


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

silkroad said:


> im in the same situation as OP, fml.


My bike is great, I didn't go back to he shop have road about 60 miles on it and love it


----------



## 8fishes (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in the same spot too. I've ridden 52s and 54s. Both felt the same to me but they were short rides. I have also ridden a few 54's from friends, and while I know it isn't going to be the same as the bike I got, it was comfortable and I not something to complain about. That whole touching the sack against TT was something I had to consider too. Since both bikes fit and looked fine when I asked the LBS, I ended up getting the 52 because it is easier to adjust the bike up size-wise, than sizing a larger bike down.


----------

